# Hilfe!!! Offenbar Sauerstoffmangel- was noch tun???



## Eiwali (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo, habe jetzt ganz viel gelesen, aber ich denke, ehe ich etwas falsch mache, frage ich hier doch noch einmal nach we ich weiter vorgehen sollte.
Hier nun kurz das Problem und seine - wie ich denke - Ursache. Wir haben ein 1000l Teichlein in unserer Terrasse eingelassen, das nun seit 8 Jahren völlig problemlos funktionierte, auch mit 4 Goldfischlein, was, wie ich jetzt mehrfach gelesen habe , offenbar nicht ganz artgerecht ist. In diesem Frühjahr, nach der Winterpause, färbte sich das Wasser nun erstmals grün und es waren erstmals sehr viele Algen da. 
Da ich dieses Forum noch nicht kannte, und ich mich eigentlich um unsere Tiere über Wasser kümmere, habe ich mich selbst damit gar nicht weiter auseinander gesetzt. Mein Mann ließ sich im Fachhandel beraten und kam mit einer Flasche Tetra Algo Fin zurück und kippte die passende Menge ins Wasser…Einige Zeit später hatten wir das Sterben unserer bisherigen Fischlein, die jeden Winter und jeden Sommer überlebt hatten zu beklagen… Das Wasser wurde im Fachhandel analysiert und für gut befunden und da es bisher nie Probleme geben hatte und nun einige Zeit vergangen war, wagte mein Mann nach Rücksprache mit der „Fachgeschäft” einen neuen Versuch: Unsere Tochter  suchte sich vor 3 Wochen 4 neue Fischlein aus, die sich anfangs scheinbar auch wieder wohlfühlten.
Vor 3 Tagen am Morgen jedoch fanden wir wieder einen der neuen Kleinen tot an der Wasseroberfläche und am nächsten Morgen den 2.. Daraufhin fing ich, nachdem ich mir das Verhalten der beiden verblienen Goldies angesehen hatte, das Recherchieren an und landete unter anderem auch hier. Nachdem ich außerdem in ein Fachgeschäft gefahren bin und das Wasser habe überprüfen lassen (es war angeblich völlig in Ordnung), blieb mir aufgrund des Luftschnappens der beiden Fische mit Ausstoßen von Bläschen, lediglich noch die Idee, dass sie nicht genügend Sauerstoff bekommen. Also ließ ich - da nachts - zunächst frisches Leitungswasser über den Gartenschlauch über Nacht in den Teich plätschern - heute morgen zum Glück kein toter Fisch - und holte heute einen Sauerstoffbelüfter, den ich noch am Vomittag eingesetzt habe und seither laufen lasse.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich zuviele tote Algen abgesetzt haben, die  dem Teich jetzt, als die Temperaturen über 30 Grad waren, den Sauerstoff entzogen haben.
Seht Ihr das auch so?
Und was sollte ich jetzt noch tun, damit die 2 überleben.??? Mit dem Kescher den Bodenschlamm herausholen? Ich habe noch ein Sauerstoffdepot von Söll, soll ich das zusätzlich in den Teich geben? Teichfit von Söll - bringt das was? Fischmineral von Söll? das alles hat man mir im Laden noch mitgegeben. Oder reicht der Belüfter erst einmal aus und ich setze weitere Unterwasserpflanzen ein und bewahre Ruhe. Bin mir unsicher und möchte Nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

Willkommen im Forum.

Hast du Pflanzen im Teich, die Sauerstoff liefern?
Welchen Filter setzt du ein?
Liegt der Teich den ganzen Tag in der Sonne?
Ist sehr viel Schmodder am Boden?
Wenn ja , würde ich den rausholen, damit die Faulungsgase nicht im Teich bleiben und die Algen nicht noch zusätzlich Nährstoffe bekommen.

Wenn deine Wasserwerte gut sind, weiß ich nicht, warum dir viel Zeug verkauft wurde.
Teichfit reguliert die Wasserwerte deines Teiches. Damit kannst du definitiv nichts falsch machen.
Mit der entsprechenden Dosierung  in den Teich und abwarten.

Neben dem Sprudler würde ich noch Sauerstoffpflanzen in den Teich geben.

Hoffentlich hast du nicht noch mehr __ Rückenschwimmer.


----------



## der_odo (17. Juni 2015)

Moin,
wenn du keine Oberflächenbewegung oder Sprudler hast/hattest, schwindet der Sauerstoffanteil rapide. Schlimmer sind jedoch Temperaturen von 30°C. Das verträgt keine Teichfische.
Wenn du keinen Filter hast und Pflanzen, Algen oder Fische sterben, kann es zu einem Nitritanstieg kommen. Nitrit ist ein Fischgift und ist bei gerigen Konzentrtationen tötlich. Das Nitrit hemmt die Sauerstoffanreicherung im Blut der Fische. Da kann man optimale Sauerstoffwerte haben und die Fische ersticken trotzdem.

Am Besten den Teich einmal richtig sauber machen (nicht zu sauber!), ordentlich Wasser wechseln (täglich kleinere Mengen und darauf achten, dass die Temperatur nur langsam sinkt, maximal 2°C pro Tag und nicht auf einen Schlag, sondern langsam)

Zukünftig immer darauf achten, dass die Temperaturen bei Fischen nicht über 26°C steigen und bei 26°C nicht mehr füttern sowie gut belüften. Bei 1000l am Besten keine Goldfische einsetzen. Goldelritzen sind auch schön anzuschauen und sind eher etwas für 1.000l.

Am Besten, du holst dir mal eine gute Teichliteratur und liest dich ein bisschen ein in die Materie, damit man das "warum und wieso" besser einschätzen kann.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Kamilah (17. Juni 2015)

Das einzig richtige für das Überleben deiner Fische hast du ja schon im ersten Schritt getan: Wasser gewechselt und damit gleichzeitig belüftet.
Wenn dich das Blubbern des Belüfters nicht stört, dann lass es so, ansonsten kannst du ja die Sauerstofftabletten nehmen. Viel mehr brauchst du eigentlich nicht zu machen. Bei 1000 Litern Wasser sollte das relativ schnell wieder aufklaren. Du kannst auch etwas von dem Schmodder entfernen, aber bitte nicht zu viel, sonst klart das Wasser zwar schnell wieder auf, aber der Sauerstoffgehalt geht im schlimmsten Fall wieder in den Keller. 

Warum der Sauerstoffgehalt so rapide gesunken ist, hat Christian ja schon erklärt.


----------



## Eiwali (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo, und schon einmal ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure Informationen!!!

Zuerst, unsere beiden Goldies haben auch diese Nacht überlebt und schwimmen nicht an der Oberfläche, sondern wohl irgendwo in der „Tiefe”. Puh…

@Teichfreund 2011: Ich versuche gleich mal Fotos hochzuladen, da siehst Du unsere Pflanzen. Fre schwimmende Unterwasserpflanzen gibt es nicht. Das heißt, wohl auch keine, die viel Sauerstoff liefern. Richtig? Welche sollten wir bei dieser Teichgröße ansiedeln? Würde ich versuchen gleich heute zu besorgen.
- Es ist eine Gardena PF1000 max 0,2l bar angeschlossen, die durchgehend läuft. Den Filter reinigt mein Mann bislang am Jahresanfang und nach Bedarf.
- Wrir haben ein Sonnensegel über dem Teich, so dass er Vormittags etwa ein Drittel Sonne hat und dann wieder am späten Nachmittag. Tagsüber ist es schattig, aber warm, da Südterrasse.
- Zu Beginn der Saison wurde das Wasser um 2/3 abgelassen und einiges an Schlamm entfernt, aber durch das Algenabsterben danach dürfte sich wieder einiges angesammelt haben. Vielleicht kann man auf den Fotos auch die Ablagerungen an der Teichwand erkennen.
- Den Schlamm manuell rausholen mit dem Kescher? Oder wirbelt das zuviel auf? Mein Mann meinte, dann sähen die Kiemen der Fische aus wie das Wasser??? Oder sollte man einen Teichsauger besorgen?

Bislang wurde am Saisonbeginn nach dem Rausholen der Hälfte der Bodenablagerungen und Wasseraustausch von 2 Drittel Aqua Safe von Tetra Aqua dazu gegeben. Ist das auch sinnvoll statt Teichfit?

Naja, man hat mir diese Sachen verkauft, weil sich dort niemand einen Reim auf das Problem machen konnte, und ich halt lieber etwas mitgenommen habe, als dann zuhause zu sitzen und  nichts dazu haben ;-)

Was ich aber wohl definitiv nicht brauche ist wohl Antimaladin Liquid FischMedizin von Vitakraft und Fisch Mineral von Söll - oder?

Richtig???

Lieben Dank für Eure Geduld mit einer absoluten Einsteigerin


----------



## Eiwali (17. Juni 2015)

Moin Christian und Kamilah, danke auch für Eure Infos!!! Teich ordentlich sauber machen - nochmal genauso wie zu Saisonbeginn? Oder eben versuchen mit einem Kescher Schlamm heraus zu holen? Und soll ich auch jetzt noch einmal täglich frisches Leitungswasser dazu laufen lassen?
Welche Teichliteratur würdet Ihr empfehlen???


----------



## der_odo (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo.
wrnn der Teich biologisch einwandfrei läuft,  brauchst du keine Wasseraufbereiter. Einfach normales Leitungswasser verwenden. Das genügt. 
 Unterwasserpflanzen gibt es viele, würde bei der Teichgröße aber nur eine Variante nehmen. __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest sind bestens geeignet, da durch den starken Wachstum Nährstoffe gebunden werden. Wenn es zu vielePflanzen werden,  einfach eine ordentliche Portion wieder rausholen und verschenken oder kompostieren.
so hast du einen Nährstoffaustrag aus dem Teich und gleichzeitig guten Biodünger für den Garten. 

Den Schmutz kannst du mit einem Kescher entfernen,  wenn du keinen Händler hast, der die Sauger günstig vermietet. Goldfische sind karpfenartige und kommen ursprünglich aus Schlammteichen, denen stört so ein bisschen Mulm nicht die Bohne...


----------



## Kamilah (17. Juni 2015)

Eiwali schrieb:


> Moin Christian und Kamilah, danke auch für Eure Infos!!! Teich ordentlich sauber machen - nochmal genauso wie zu Saisonbeginn? Oder eben versuchen mit einem Kescher Schlamm heraus zu holen? Und soll ich auch jetzt noch einmal täglich frisches Leitungswasser dazu laufen lassen?
> Welche Teichliteratur würdet Ihr empfehlen???


Servus,

bloß kein Großreinemachen! Hast du Schwebealgen im Teich? Also grünes Wasser? Dann versuche einiges an Mulm zu entfernen, ohne ihn zu sehr aufzuwirbeln. Was du auch machen kannst: Veralgte Steine oder Deko aus dem Teich nehmen, den Schmodder ordentlich mit klarem Wasser runterwaschen und Steine oder Deko wieder in den Teich legen. 
Und ruhig weiter belüften. Deine Wassermenge ist recht klein, da sind Veränderungen relativ schnell zu sehen.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

Kann dem Beitrag von der_odo nur zustimmen.
Pflanzen würde die gleichen nehmen und noch was Schmodder raus, fertig.

Schlammsauger würde ich bei der Größe nicht besorgen.


----------



## Eiwali (17. Juni 2015)

Ganz lieben Dank,

kämpfe gerade noch mit meinen Fotos…
Wasserpflanzen hole ich nachher gleich und stelle ab und zu das Wasser an…
Und werde dann gleich den Kescher nehmen und etwas Modder rausholen. Dank Euch ganz herzlich!!!!

So, Fotos von heute morgen sind hochgeladen. Habe Euch markiert, damit Ihr sehen könnt von was ich schreibe ;-)


----------



## der_odo (17. Juni 2015)

Wenn du viele Wasserpflanzen hast, die du regelmäßig dezimieren musst und niedrige Temperaturen hast, brauchst du das Wasser nicht oder nur alle paar Wochen wechseln.


----------



## Eiwali (17. Juni 2015)

Aber neues derzeit schon noch zulaufen lassen?


----------



## der_odo (17. Juni 2015)

Jetzt am Anfang schon.
Nicht, dass das Wasser noch einmal umkippt und die letzten Goldis uber den Jordan gehen...
Gib dem System etwas zeit, lass die neuen Pflanzen erst einmal wachsen, dann pendelt das sivh von alleine wieder ein


----------



## Eiwali (17. Juni 2015)

Alles klar, werde berichten wie es - hoffentlich gut - weiter geht. DANKE!


----------

